# NOOK Jack Spade cover fits Kindle 2



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

tried one today at BN. Most the other one's did not.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's interesting.  I've ordered a Nook WiFi to use for reading library books and I'm hoping it will fit in one of my Kindle covers.  The Nook is 7.7" x 4.9" x 0.5" and the Kindle is 8" x 5.3" x 0.36"  so I'm thinking the Nook will fit in one of my covers with the elastic corners.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

pacificd said:


> tried one today at BN. Most the other one's did not.


Did you get any strange looks from the B&N employees while you whipped out the competition to try covers on it?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

LOL

I would never have thought to try one on, especially at B&N.

What is it like to cross enemy lines, lol


----------



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

I pulled it out, and the kid was like, "oh nice, yea it won't fit most of the cases people always try"

the Nook is slightly less wide but thicker. Hard to explain. They are almost exactly the same, but slightly different.


----------

